# Another PRC200 owner :). Short review and some pics



## Stilian (Jul 16, 2008)

Well, I'm back in the Tissot club  . I've had Tissot PR50 Chrono for few years and I was really happy wearing it. But last year I wanted some change so I've bought Raymond Weil Tradition Mechanical (ETA2824), but shortly after - sold it and bought Tradition Mechanical, this time Small Seconds version (ETA2895). Wore it for about 1/2 year.
After spending lots of hours in this forum I was obsessed with the looks of PRC200.
Soooo ... naturally I've bought it. It costed 345 Euro (~450$).

The package is looking good.


inside the the bag - the watch box 


and here is the watch on a nice pillow


from these macro shots it's visible that the subdials and the tachymetre scale have been given some additional touch  :
 

the bracelet is really nice, it has mirror and matte finish links


depending on the angle of light the watch hands and dial markers appeal quite stunning


I had some doubt about the big watch size and how well it will fit my relatively small wrist, but it works like a charm .
The watch diameter is 40mm w/o the crown. The length from lug to lug is 49mm. My wrist lenght is 56mm and circumference ~ 163mm . Here are some wrist shots: 
 
 

As any swiss quartz watch it's very accurate. It uses ETA G10.211 quartz movement as my old PR50.

Any questions and coments are welcome.

PS
I hope my english isn't so bad .


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)

congratulation for your new watch.

yes we know that PRC 200 is the one of most popular and one of the highest selling Tissot watches. it is simply beautiful, isn' it?

stunning picture you have there.

are you doing photography my friend? those pictures are so professionally-shot and taken. whether the angle or the lighting.

here, mine saying hello to yours, i post some old pictures of mine..

in Black and WHite









Classical Timepiece









cheers and regards!!


----------



## leewmeister (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome back to Club Tissot! 

Those are some very nice photos. Congratulations and enjoy the watch.:-!


----------



## Stilian (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks, guys  !

I'm not a pro photographer, but I'm learning fast, especially when there is something beautiful to shot . You've got some pretty nice pictures yourself, Ryan . I'm in love with your second shot - great depth of field .

Now I'm searching for proper leather band. I see that the Hirsch Golfer is extremely popular at forum . I'll see if there are any AD's in my country.


----------



## aed (Jan 24, 2009)

Stilian said:


> Thanks, guys  !
> 
> I'm not a pro photographer, but I'm learning fast, especially when there is something beautiful to shot .


Also a keen amateur photographer. Here is mine posted a couple of weeks ago



Stilian said:


> Thanks, guys  !
> Now I'm searching for proper leather band. I see that the Hirsch Golfer is extremely popular at forum . I'll see if there are any AD's in my country
> .


Just got a Hirsh Golfer (£26 @ Debenhams) after reading on this forum. Got to say makes a huge difference. Better style and more comfort = Win. Far better than the overdesigned stock leather strap imo. I'll post a new pic with golfer soon. Nice to see a litle photography comp developing:-!


----------



## krloz (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Stilian,

Great pictures!! I am planning to buy a Tissot for me as well but I haven't decided between the PRC200 (leather) or the PR50. Which one you like best?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Blaise (Apr 7, 2008)

krloz said:


> Hi Stilian,
> 
> Great pictures!! I am planning to buy a Tissot for me as well but I haven't decided between the PRC200 (leather) or the PR50. Which one you like best?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I don't know if you are a leather guys or like bracelets too but if I may advice you something, I'd buy a PRC on a bracelet. The price is not that much and you might like the bracelet or will get used to it. not to mention that if you wanna sell it later on, one with the stainless steel would fetch you more...

leather straps are easily available, same of even better quality than Tissot's own, which is not the best. I'm not saying that it is bad, it's just nothing special. so anyways, you can easily switch to any leather strap you like...

just my 2c


----------



## Stilian (Jul 16, 2008)

I agree with Blaise about the leather vs bracelet. 

From my personal experience PRC is better than PR50 in many ways. Better dial, better bracelet (my PR50 is with SS bracelet too), better WR (50m vs 200m) better looks. The price is higher, but it is worth it.


----------



## krloz (Feb 12, 2009)

Thank you very much for the advice guys!

I love leather straps but I do love bracelets, though I prefer brushed metal as opposed to a shiny one. So I've ordered my PRC200 black dial/ leather strap yesterday and should get it today!! 

I am looking forward to it!!


----------



## TimeSeeker (Oct 30, 2008)

Welcome to the club!
Great photos.
Mine is with the bracelet as well, as I find it more comfortable in the summer. But for the winter, I'm thinking of getting a leather band, probably the Hirsh golfer.


----------



## krloz (Feb 12, 2009)

I've just bought the Hirsch Golfer and it looks fantastic on the PRC 200! I cannot stop myself of looking at it in wrist constantly!!


----------



## guoweiok (Nov 29, 2008)

Mine says hello....


----------



## tomee (Jul 17, 2007)

the PRC was the first watch that started it all for me


----------



## mihaixp (Mar 4, 2009)

Very good photos not to mentin the watch which has an amazing look. It looks very beautiful on your wrist.


----------



## Agusta02 (Jun 1, 2008)

i forgot how nice that watch looks with the bracelet. Im going to swap my leather band off for a bit :-!


----------

